# Navy:  Please provide some perspective on this statement made in another thread



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2005)

Said about the Spanish navel fleet vs ours regarding the fish flap a few years back:

TCBF wrote
"Fleet versus fleet, they could have embarrassed us, or worse.  I have the greatest respect for our Sailors and Airmen, but that would have been the equivalent of my Leopard C1 against a T-72 'Dolly Parton' back in the bad old days.  Not a happy ending.

(Hence the Baileys in the 39 rd bin!)

Tom"


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2005)

Mods you can move this to the Navy specific forum if you so wish.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Apr 2005)

Added my 2 cents in the original discussion.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2005)

Roger.


----------



## Jungle (3 Apr 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Said about the Spanish *navel * fleet vs ours regarding the fish flap a few years back:


I heard their Sailors are fuzzy !!    ;D  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2005)

Must be slow at work.


----------

